# Trapping Raccoons



## Wyoming_Winds

I am interested in learning to trap raccoons. I am probably looking in all the wrong places, but I can't seem to find any regulations as far as what is required to trap on federal land. Any help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

You have to go to any division office, pay $10, and get a trap registration number , then mark the number on your traps. Bait and trap as many as you can foot traps or live traps , you'll get into them with good bait.


----------



## Wyoming_Winds

Perfect. Thank you. My neighbors tell me the monsters come out here. I will get good at catching them this winter and next year kill it!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Wyoming_Winds said:


> Perfect. Thank you. My neighbors tell me the monsters come out here. I will get good at catching them this winter and next year kill it!


Ya there's lots of raccoons here, the more people getting rid of them the better.


----------



## utskidad

My brother and I did quite well with '**** when we were kids 35 years ago. We used canned sardines for bait. (Open the can; '**** aren't that clever.) As a test, I put some left-over salmon from the dinner table on the back porch a few winters ago, and two **** showed up to finish it. 

They're a great animal to start with in trapping. They're not the least bit skitish about human scent. 

The longer your lead chain on the trap, the more careful you need to be when checking your trap. I have a vivid memory of standing three feet from a big old '**** reared up on its hind legs, hissing at me. 

I still have the .22 bolt action I bought at Sears with the money I made that season.


----------



## LostLouisianian

For any of you who haven't eaten Raccoon it is excellent eating. The taste is somewhat between a cottontail and a squirrel. You do have to clean them properly as they have scent glands on the front and rear legs but that is fine eating for sure.


----------



## High Desert Elk

We used to use a beaver musk scent, it will catch raccoons and the occasional fox, but no skunks - fish baits are good for that.


----------



## Wyoming_Winds

Great pointers. I have been using some canned fish blended with glycerin in a live trap this fall. The neighborhood dogs love that.


----------



## Wyoming_Winds

LostLouisianian said:


> For any of you who haven't eaten Raccoon it is excellent eating. The taste is somewhat between a cottontail and a squirrel. You do have to clean them properly as they have scent glands on the front and rear legs but that is fine eating for sure.


I don't know if I could bring myself to eat one of the vile critters.


----------



## High Desert Elk

They're really not to bad, reminded me a little of pork.


----------



## shortbreath54

*DP Traps for Raccoon*

Dog proof traps have been working great for me with no unwanted catches. Be sure to bait with sweet,I use marshmallows and the local cats will leave it alone. Use a call lure above the set also.


----------



## royta

shortbreath54 said:


> Dog proof traps have been working great for me with no unwanted catches. Be sure to bait with sweet,I use marshmallows and the local cats will leave it alone. Use a call lure above the set also.


So you just drop a few mini marshmallows or one regular marshmallow under the trip lever on the duke style dog proof traps? Nothing else besides the marshmallows? I'm thinking of setting one or two in my backyard, but don't want to catch our mouse killing family cat.

I plan on setting a few up across the highway where there is a 20 bird covey of sharptail grouse too. I can't hunt the grouse, but that doesn't mean I don't want to grow the population.


----------



## sunshine12

i use marshmellows with honey spread on top of them. been doing pretty good. im using a live trap .
the tuna and sardines work good as well but i was caughting a bunch of wild cats so i had to switch it up


----------



## Wyoming_Winds

Shortbreath, what do you use for a call lure? The canned stuff from the store?


----------



## shortbreath54

Yes just picked some up from Montgomerys and have been trying three different blends,seem to be working equally well.Added molasses and also added honey too one big mellow under and one over the trigger, they keep at it until caught.Tired of cats so stopped the fish based and dogs leave the sweet alone too.Throw a few small minies out to help draw sight and taste.


----------



## ram2h2o

Duke's dog proof **** traps work really well. My nephew back in Mississippi caught over 50 last season and he used only marshmellows for bait. I think you can get them at Cabela's out here in Utah.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

ram2h2o said:


> Duke's dog proof **** traps work really well. My nephew back in Mississippi caught over 50 last season and he used only marshmellows for bait. I think you can get them at Cabela's out here in Utah.


IFA also sales them for cheaper to, $14.99 regular foot traps are about $5 at IFA for skunk/*****.


----------



## Wyoming_Winds

I picked me up a couple of **** Dagger DP's last night. I am getting anxious for the mail man to bring them by!


----------



## Lonetree

+1 on sweets, for keeping unwanted catches out. I use chocolate and peanut butter, works great. We were trying to catch marmots for some captive testing one time, and someone mentioned that koolaid worked good for marmots. Never worked for us, but the racoons loved it. It does have a strong, sweet smell.


----------



## Wyoming_Winds

Lonetree said:


> +1 on sweets, for keeping unwanted catches out. I use chocolate and peanut butter, works great. We were trying to catch marmots for some captive testing one time, and someone mentioned that koolaid worked good for marmots. Never worked for us, but the racoons loved it. It does have a strong, sweet smell.


I have wondered about kool aid. I am afraid that it will attract mice if I am using it in the backyard though.


----------



## Lonetree

Wyoming_Winds said:


> I have wondered about kool aid. I am afraid that it will attract mice if I am using it in the backyard though.


It could. I can assure that in some parts of Utah, marmots won't be any trouble.


----------

